# Where to find river rocks?



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

So I'm sick of the look of the lava rock I have in my tank. I'd like to find some river type rocks. Any suggestions? I will wait till spring though but would like to have an idea of what areas are good to find some rocks. I'm thinking I could find some decent ones around any the lakes.

I've also heard of people buying from landscaping companies? Big Al's charges disgusting prices for rock.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've purchased River Rocks from Milliken Farms located on Steeles Ave East/Kennedy Road.
They have various sizes of rocks, in large bags for only about $5-$7
You would have to wait till Spring as I believe they are closed for the season


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Check this write up I did.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21742


----------

